

Design fail: quick, what number do you call if you just got raped? - niels_olson
https://www.safehelpline.org/content-page.cfm?id=1

======
joshstrange
Agreed, the FIRST place they put their Safe Helpline number is about half way
down the page in a block of text. That number should be in the header.

It looks like they are trying to steer people to using the online system for
chatting with their "Get Live Help Now" CTA bubble but it might be under the
"page fold" for some resolutions.

~~~
jcoder
Wrong. If you are raped, you call 911. It's buried at the bottom.

------
sp332
Why would you look at "Home » About the Online Helpline » How Safe Helpline
Can Help You" instead of the home page? <https://www.safehelpline.org/>

